# display cabinet conversion-Newbie



## Geordieclaire (Aug 25, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Wondering if anyone can help me out?
I am shortly going to come into possession of a 1m Diamond Python and I want to convert an old display cabinet that I have into His home because the one he has is far to small in my opinion.
I have grown up with snakes for the most part of my life but have never actually owned my own, let alone built a custom enclosure. 

My first question is:
will H:1500X W:900X D:500mm be large enough to house him (baring in mind he will be handled daily unless feeding or shedding).

what are peoples thoughts on UVA and UVB bulbs, some have said they are necessary, but the current enclosure doesn't have them

and also would bathroom and kitchen sealer do the job and be safe when sealing the inside walls? or would I be best to cover them with food grade acrylic as that is what I will be using for the doors.

Cheers,

Geordie.


----------



## HiramAbiff (Aug 26, 2015)

That size is more than enough.
UV is not needed.
I use aquarium safe silicone to seal enclosures usually.

Personally I think glass is better than acrylic for most reptile enclosures as it doesn't warp, scratch as easily or stain.

Hope that helps.


----------



## pirate_reps (Aug 27, 2015)

What he said ^


----------



## snakehunter (Aug 28, 2015)

HiramAbiff said:


> That size is more than enough.
> UV is not needed.
> I use aquarium safe silicone to seal enclosures usually.
> 
> ...



Personally I think UV provision is a good idea for Diamond Pythons if they are permanently housed indoors


----------



## HiramAbiff (Aug 28, 2015)

snakehunter said:


> Personally I think UV provision is a good idea for Diamond Pythons if they are permanently housed indoors


That's kind of the problem, people have personal views on it yet there is zero evidence that it does anything beneficial except bring out their colours. 
I keep diamonds both inside and out and have done so for many years, there is no difference between the two from my own personal experience.


----------



## Geordieclaire (Aug 28, 2015)

Thanks for the help Guys  
He will mostly be indoors as I live in an apartment while I do have a balcony it doesn't get much sun so I'm weighing up my options, I'm not so much concerned about wether it brings out his colours more with his general health.


----------

